# bent medal bindings



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

never ridden them but i to have heard great things.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

I ride some '08 bent metsl step-in's. I love em. My only complaint, is they could be lighter. they're not THAT heavy, but they're not the lightest. other than that; fit, responsiveness, and adjustability are off the chain. couldn't be happier.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I have Bent Metal Missionary's on my Snow Mullet, good basic binding and lightweight.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i was soo feckin close to buyin the step ins, but the weight turned me off so much. i am confident in saying that they are the heaviest binding in the $200+ range. they are probably great binders but i really like lightness...if i do see em on whiskey militia for 89.99 again i will pick a pair up though...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

^ They are supposed to be, they are a metal binding made for freeriding.

Any rate, I love bent metal binders. They are tough, affordable, and comfortable. Ive yet to use anything I didn't like from the Merv.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> ^ They are supposed to be, they are a metal binding made for freeriding.
> 
> Any rate, I love bent metal binders. They are tough, affordable, and comfortable. Ive yet to use anything I didn't like from the Merv.


why would anything be purposely heavy?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> why would anything be purposely heavy?


Because stupid people correlate heavy to sturdy and unbreakable?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> why would anything be purposely heavy?


They use a metal highback. This means it does not flex as much so you get more positive feedback. One of the downsides to using metal rather than glass fill nylon is it is heavy. Perhaps I should have phrased differently.

If you don't want there heavy bindings, you can purchase the Biscuit series which is very light weight and more designed towards freestyle riding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Because stupid people correlate heavy to sturdy and unbreakable?


No........


----------

